# Anima RDA Clone



## Alex (1/11/14)

@JakesSA dropped this off with me this morning to give a test run on the Reo in BF mode.

So far I am blown away by this atomizer. It's been modded to Bottom Feed, and is surprisingly easy to build on. I currently have a standard single micro coil with 7 wraps of 26g, and some rayon wick. Using the largest airhole @2mm.

The flavour is spot on, and the draw is ideally suited to all the mouth to lung guys in standard configuration. I removed one of the negative posts, although it's not necessary at all. There is more than enough space.

My overall view in the short time so far, this is an incredible device that really amazed me, build quality is top notch, @JakesSA has done his usual job on making it work perfectly on the Reo.

TL;DR Looks amazing on the Reo, excellent flavour, perfect draw for me, blown away.

Specs
Depth 17 mm
Height 43.4 mm
Width 17 mm
Product Weight 35 g

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yiannaki (1/11/14)

A great write up @Alex  I think you're spot on in your findings.

I think this is a superb little atty and I think it will be a great atty for die hard rm2 users.

Even though it's a small atty, the juice well is quite deep which i also really liked. Which is good for people like myself who tend to over squonk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/11/14)

Lovely photos @Alex and thanks for sharing

I can't keep up with you lot on all these new atties!
Atomic, Odin - now this...

Makes me feel I need another LP Reo to serve as an atty test bench

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (1/11/14)

Thanks @Alex. Lovely detailed pics and specs. Seems like a great atty from what I can tell based on your findings so far

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/14)

Silver said:


> Lovely photos @Alex and thanks for sharing
> 
> I can't keep up with you lot on all these new atties!
> Atomic, Odin - now this...
> ...


No doubt, another LP Reo will be perfect for an atty test bench AND for some of those juices you still need to review. Go for it! Oh, and consider dropping the day job too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (1/11/14)

Alex said:


> @JakesSA dropped this off with me this morning to give a test run on the Reo in BF mode.
> 
> So far I am blown away by this atomizer. It's been modded to Bottom Feed, and is surprisingly easy to build on. I currently have a standard single micro coil with 7 wraps of 26g, and some rayon wick. Using the largest airhole @2mm.
> 
> ...


Great Review @Alex !! Seems like you have a winner here!


----------



## Alex (1/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Great Review @Alex !! Seems like you have a winner here!



Thanks @paulph201, after using her all day so far, my initial impressions stand. This is a seriously good atomizer. No leaking issues at all. Flavour is top notch, this is definitely a great device for the Reo in my book.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (16/11/14)

Just another quick update on my Anima:

I am really loving this little thing. It's the perfect atomizer for alternating between a tight draw or a lung hit, and something inbetween. With zero leaking issues, it's also so super easy to change the AFC, this is a winner.

The only modification I made was to enlarge the largest hole by .5mm to 2.5mm, which is perfect for a good lung draw. Obviously I also enlarged the control ring hole too.

And a few pics, the coil is a simple .5ohm coil I did this morning, the gunk is courtesy of Bombies "Bacco B"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/14)

Alex said:


> Just another quick update on my Anima:
> 
> I am really loving this little thing. It's the perfect atomizer for alternating between a tight draw or a lung hit, and something inbetween. With zero leaking issues, it's also so super easy to change the AFC, this is a winner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update @Alex 

This seems like a great, versatile little rda.

Glad you're enjoying it 

I see you've also mentioned having some lung hits. The revolution is coming


----------



## Alex (17/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for the update @Alex
> 
> This seems like a great, versatile little rda.
> 
> ...


I even got some 18mg Strawberry Snap today


----------



## Yiannaki (17/11/14)

Alex said:


> I even got some 18mg Strawberry Snap today


Did you do lung hits with it on the Anima?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

